# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Un hombre muere al caer con su coche al canal Tajo-Segura

## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, aquí os pongo esta triste noticia.

La Guardia Civil investiga la muerte de un hombre que ayer cayó con su coche al canal del trasvase, a su paso por Ulea, y quedó atrapado en un túnel. El rescate de su cadáver, en el que participaron bomberos y submarinistas del Grupo de Actividades Subacuáticas de la Guardia Civil, fue costoso y se prolongó durante horas. Fuentes cercanas a la investigación aseguran que la Benemérita apenas halló huellas de frenada en la zona de caída del coche y que se investiga, por tanto, si se precipitó al canal de forma accidental.

«Mi hermano iba a sacar al ganado y ha visto cómo el coche caía en picado al agua». José Cascales explicaba ayer la vivencia de su hermano, un pastor de la zona que fue el primero en alertar al Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias de que un Ford Focus azul hacía caído al canal del trasvase de Ulea. «Como el agua se estaba llevando el coche, mi hermano se ha asustado y ha llamado a Emergencias». Eran cerca de las diez y media de la mañana y las alarmas se disparaban. 

Minutos después, era el propio conductor el que telefoneaba al 112 explicando que se encontraba dentro del coche sin poder salir y que el agua le estaba arrastrando dentro de un túnel. La rapidez de los servicios de emergencia no logró impedir que la corriente siguiera empujando el coche y que éste acabara dentro de la galería, de cerca de un kilómetro de longitud.

Hasta la zona, situada muy cerca del cementerio de la localidad, se trasladó Policía Local, Guardia Civil de Tráfico y bomberos del Servicio de Consorcio de Extinción de Incendios y Salvamento (SEIS) de la Región. El primer paso fue solicitar a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura que cortara el caudal de agua. Esto permitió reducir a la mitad los cinco metros de profundidad que había en ese momento y facilitar la labor de los efectivos. Esa situación, sin embargo, les obligaba a trabajar contrarreloj, puesto que el canal solo puede interrumpir su caudal durante unas cuantas horas. 

«En un primer momento hemos intentado un rastreo superficial en los 200 primeros metros del túnel, pero la cuerda se nos terminaba y no hallábamos nada», explicaba Jesús Martínez, sargento del parque de Bomberos de Cieza. «Entonces hemos decidido entrar al túnel con una zodiac para un rastreo más exhaustivo». El coche, con el cadáver de su conductor, apareció finalmente a la mitad del túnel. El agua había entrado en el vehículo, causando la muerte por ahogamiento del conductor.

Los bomberos y submarinistas de la Benemérita lograron sacar el cuerpo a la superficie sobre las dos de la tarde, después de más de tres horas de intenso trabajo. El fallecido, al parecer, es un vecino de la pedanía murciana de Los Garres de 55 años. El rescate del vehículo, por el momento, resulta casi imposible. Bomberos del SEIS explicaban ayer que, al entrar el agua en su interior, el automóvil ha tomado un peso cercano a los 4.000 kilos, que hace imposible su remolque.

Fuente:http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2012...-20120217.html

----------


## jlois

Escuché el relato de uno de los bomberos que acudieron al rescate y como al parecer el conductor se hallaba tranquilo en la primera llamada pero que poco después preguntaba que debía hacer cuando el vehículo comenzaba a internarse en el tunel. Realmente es un desgracia el ver que nada se puede hacer, una impotencia total. Sólo resta lamentar lo sucedido y darnos cuenta de lo peligroso que casi siempre es hallarse cerca de una canal a cielo abierto. Aprender de los errores si se puede y acompañar a la familia en su dolor.

----------


## REEGE

Una verdadera lástima esa noticia... hoy la he visto en algún canal de televisión!! Los momentos de angustia que pasaría el hombre...
Una pena. Descanse en paz y que se aumenten las medidas de seguridad en torno a éstos canales que tenemos repartidos por todas nuestras zonas regables.
Recuerdo haber sacado ganado, perros y zorros de los canales de la zona regable de Pozo Alcón y Cuevas.
Un triste saludo chicos.

----------


## ben-amar

Aunque no aparezcan en las noticias, se dan bastantes casos de muerte por estas mismas circunstancias. Hay bastantes canales a cielo abierto y con la anchura y profundidad suficientes como para que se den estos lamentables casos.
En el canal Genil-Cabra ya ha habido varios accidentes de este tipo.

----------


## perdiguera

La mayor parte de los accidentes que se producen en los canales son por imprudencia o por despiste, todos ellos muy lamentables.
Los canales suelen llevar en paralelo un camino de servicio, a veces dos uno por cada lado, que casi siempre tiene la circulación prohibida por el mismo a no ser que seas miembro de la sociedad explotadora del canal.
Yo soy el primero que se salta esa prohibición cuando paso por cerca de alguno y me interno para verlo. La ventaja que tienen esos caminos es que tienen un trazado muy llano y que da acceso a fincas vecinas del recorrido del canal, con lo que es utilizado por agricultores para llegar hasta ellas.
El inconveniente es que no hay separación física entre camino y canal, con el riesgo consiguiente de caída al agua. Yo tuve un susto en una curva con el suelo casi helado y un exceso de velocidad, por suerte, en ese punto quedaba el camino un poco más bajo que el borde del canal y la rueda dió contra él y no pasó.
Por otro lado los momentos finales de ese señor debieron ser terribles, se me ponen los pelos de punta. Pobre hombre.

----------


## FEDE

Un suceso lamentable, como bien dice el amigo Perdiguera estos caminos de al lado de los canales suelen tener el uso restringido solo a personal de la confederación hidrográfica, pero mucha gente los utiliza sin permiso y en cualquier descuido pueden caer al canal, no sé si este ha sido el caso.
En el canal del bajo Guadalquivir también por desgracia ha habido varios sucesos lamentables.
D.E.P.

----------


## ben-amar

Tened en cuenta que a veces, estos caminos coinciden con el trazado de carreteras, locales, provinciales o de la naturaleza que sea.

----------


## ARAGORM

Yo para llegar a mi casa tengo que pasar por el camino de servicio del canal del trasvase, pero aquí si esta separado por un quita miedos.
Aqui os pongo esta foto recortada en la que se aprecia el quita miedos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esto si que ha sido una tragedia. 
No me puedo ni maginar lo que pudo pasar en los últimos instantes.

----------


## FEDE

Esta claro amigo ARAGORM que eso es lo menos que se le debería exigir a la confederación correspondiente, pero a veces incluso con esos quita miedos se producen desgracias.

En este hilo se pueden ver unas fotos que puse del canal del Bajo Guadalquivir dónde se puede ver los caminos por la orilla del canal e incluso por medio entre canales:http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...o-Guadalquívir.

Aquí os dejo también un suceso en este canal en el año 2010.
http://www.elcorreoweb.es/sevilla/09...&aleatorio=0.5

----------

